# Thigh Bone Found On Mars



## B. Kidd

Must be from an alien abduction gone wrong.

'Thigh Bone' On Mars Seen In New Curiosity Photo


----------



## deltex1

Was it connected to the leg bone
Was the leg bone connected to the knee bone?


----------



## B. Kidd

deltex1 said:


> Was it connected to the leg bone
> Was the leg bone connected to the knee bone?



Possibly......


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Um for us non-anatomists what's a thigh bone look like exactly?


----------



## dilloduck

exactly like a femur


----------



## boedicca

It was thrown by an ape at the Big Black Obelisk!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

It's just the remains of a Martian Megachicken.

Don't freak out. They'll be coming to a KFC near you any day now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol


----------



## ChrisL

B. Kidd said:


> Must be from an alien abduction gone wrong.
> 
> 'Thigh Bone' On Mars Seen In New Curiosity Photo



Interesting, but I agree with NASA that it is probably just a strangely shaped rock.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> It's just the remains of a Martian Megachicken.
> 
> Don't freak out. They'll be coming to a KFC near you any day now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



On Mars, chicken eat You!


----------



## Big Black Dog

I think there might be something to this...  I saw a UFO land once and when the door opened up out came 6 Rhode Island Reds - very big rhode Island Reds.  I'm sure the bourbon I was drinking at the time had nothing to do with what I saw.


----------



## boedicca

Big Black Dog said:


> I think there might be something to this...  I saw a UFO land once and when the door opened up out came 6 Rhode Island Reds - very big rhode Island Reds.  I'm sure the bourbon I was drinking at the time had nothing to do with what I saw.



I smell a rat.

Rhode Island Reds prefer Scotch.


----------



## Big Black Dog

boedicca said:


> I smell a rat.
> 
> Rhode Island Reds prefer Scotch.



Proves my point...  Anybody that likes Scotch has got to be from another planet.  That stuff is nasty.


----------



## boedicca

Big Black Dog said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I smell a rat.
> 
> Rhode Island Reds prefer Scotch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proves my point...  Anybody that likes Scotch has got to be from another planet.  That stuff is nasty.
Click to expand...


I like a bit of good single malt Scotch one in a blue moon.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> On Mars, chicken eat You!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> On Mars, chicken eat You!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. H.

dilloduck said:


> exactly like a femur


This is a femur, ya dit.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> On Mars, chicken eat You!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...







Oh noes!!! Lol


----------



## jon_berzerk

Delta4Embassy said:


> Um for us non-anatomists what's a thigh bone look like exactly?



like that obviously


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> On Mars, chicken eat You!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh noes!!! Lol
Click to expand...


Horrifying!  I'll never look at chicken the same!


----------



## ChrisL

Mr. H. said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> exactly like a femur
> 
> 
> 
> This is a femur, ya dit.
Click to expand...


No, that's a lemur!


----------



## Politico

Meds. They're what's for dinner.


----------



## SmedlyButler

B. Kidd said:


> Must be from an alien abduction gone wrong.
> 
> 'Thigh Bone' On Mars Seen In New Curiosity Photo



The gullible and the loon fringe are particularly susceptible to *Pareidolia.*


----------



## B. Kidd

ChrisL said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be from an alien abduction gone wrong.
> 
> 'Thigh Bone' On Mars Seen In New Curiosity Photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, but I agree with NASA that it is probably just a strangely shaped rock.
Click to expand...


Not the same color as the other rocks around it.


----------



## ChrisL

B. Kidd said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be from an alien abduction gone wrong.
> 
> 'Thigh Bone' On Mars Seen In New Curiosity Photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, but I agree with NASA that it is probably just a strangely shaped rock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the same color as the other rocks around it.
Click to expand...


So?  It's a different colored rock.  It really looks too short and fat to be a femur bone anyway.  Nope, I'm not buying that without some concrete evidence.  It could most certainly be just a rock.


----------



## B. Kidd

ChrisL said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be from an alien abduction gone wrong.
> 
> 'Thigh Bone' On Mars Seen In New Curiosity Photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, but I agree with NASA that it is probably just a strangely shaped rock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the same color as the other rocks around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  It's a different colored rock.  It really looks too short and fat to be a femur bone anyway.  Nope, I'm not buying that without some concrete evidence.  It could most certainly be just a rock.
Click to expand...


You wouldn't be saying that if you've ever been abducted.


----------



## ChrisL

B. Kidd said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be from an alien abduction gone wrong.
> 
> 'Thigh Bone' On Mars Seen In New Curiosity Photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, but I agree with NASA that it is probably just a strangely shaped rock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the same color as the other rocks around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  It's a different colored rock.  It really looks too short and fat to be a femur bone anyway.  Nope, I'm not buying that without some concrete evidence.  It could most certainly be just a rock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wouldn't be saying that if you've ever been abducted.
Click to expand...


  Probably not, but then I probably wouldn't be here to talk about it either.


----------



## Indeependent

Jimmy Hoffa.


----------



## ChrisL

Indeependent said:


> Jimmy Hoffa.



It was an alien abduction all along!


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Short and fat!? That's my bone...


----------



## ChrisL

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Short and fat!? That's my bone...



  You were abducted!


----------

